# Qld The new yak has mojo!!



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Well after yesterdays non event. I considered today to be the first fishing trip out of the new yak. So the alarm was set for 3:30 in time to have a shower and get ready for the hour long drive to Palmy for the 2nd day in a row. Got down there about 4:50am to see about 10 yaks already there and people still turned up after me. Ant kindly waited for me and helped me carry my yak down to the waters edge. Gave me a few tips about how to attack the surf (which was pretty non existent today, but after yesterday my moral was low) he started off by saying "once you go just keep paddling" so I had that mind set. Then we look at the guys who had just launched and they were waiting for a wave to break and he says "sometimes it's good to do that, wait for the wave". HUH!!! Then he says jump on, gives me a push and yells out "don't stop paddling!!" So I didn't for a bit until I thought I was going to get a wave break on me so I stopped paddling briefly and then remembered "just keep paddling!" so I went for it and made it out unscathed and upright. (Not hard really in 1mtr swell) So when I was out the back I started rigging up and waiting for Ant.

Ant made his way out and then came over to me. "Why did you stop paddling?" Yeah I stopped once, "You stopped twice, I saw you". "Go back in and do it again" said Ant. Nah just kidding he didn't say that but I did realise my pillies were on the front floor of the car so I had no choice. Made my way back in and got rolled by the last little wave before the beach. Ran up to the car and came back again ready for another launch. Waves looked easy so I was straight into it. I could see that Ant had waited for me so I daren't stop paddling!!!! Made it out unscathed again and we were off. I still had some rigging to do so Ant took off and Brad and I sat around rigging and then headed out to the reef.

Brad hooked up before we even got to the reef and landed a Spanish mackeral that went over a metre. Things are looking good!!!! Once he got the fish in I took some photos for him and then he kindly showed me his rig that he uses. Ant came over for a chat and kindly donated one of his super secret rigs to me as I had no weight on my pillies. Not long after I passed PalmyMick and he gave me some advice on what line to troll along the edge of the reef. He had already had a double hookup on Cobia and I think he had a spottie on board? So off I went. I passed near Ant a bit later and saw him hookup so I did some laps around near him with no joy.

I could see boats hooking up all around me and there was a big gap in between them so I decided to be game and troll closer than I normally would. I turned around once I had gone as close as I dared and as I finished the loop the Ant special rig invited a strike. Man I love the sound my ABU6500C3 makes when the ratchet is on. Yes I thought maybe this will be my first fish. I went carefully on it and dragged out the fight a bit but before long I had it yakside doing circles. Ant just happened to be passing by yelling out "hurry up and get it in the hatch, hurry up" So I grabbed it by the tail, swung it into the hatch and let out a tiny woohoo. The Stealth has been blooded!!!! With that I was happy and didn't care if I caught another fish or not.

Trolled around until it was start work time and then Brad and I headed in while Ant paddled home as his missus had taken his car. On the way in I picked up another small spottie that was just under legal limit. Got the hooks out and then let him go only to see him sink slowly to the bottom, what a waste. Man these fish really do fight to the death! Brad had another hit not far from home but pulled the hooks on the fish. I don't know who the guy in the yellow swing was who was coming in with us but he had missed three fish for the morning and had no fish in the hatch. So we all packed up and headed in. This time I made it all the way in without rolling, YAY!

Got to the beach and took the obligatory photos and then Brad and I carried the yaks up to the cars. I ended up giving my fish to the guy in the yellow swing as I had to go to work anyway and would have just given it to someone there. Man I wish I liked seafood, but then I would have to clean it.

All in all a great day and stoked with the Supalite. A big thanks to Ant for your tips today, and Brad your paddling tips were great thank you very much for imparting some of your wisdom on me. And last of all Mick thanks for the tip on where to troll.

I'll be back there at the next opportunity, hopefully Monday!!!

PS Turned up for work 90 minutes late. :lol: :lol: Lucky my boss was in meetings all day!


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done Wayne, good to see you back on the bike, you were looking a bit green the day before, Ha Ha


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Congratulations Wayne on blooding the new beast and making it through the breakers. Great report mate. Looks like the weathers going to turn to shit for the next few days so good work going today.


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Enjoyed your report Wayne ... great session!


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Great work Wayne, one on getiing in & out generally unscathed, two for getting a great fish & blooding the ski & three for not leaving those pillies in the car, man that wou;d not be nice!!!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Wayne really pleased for you mate, and it is no surprise the other blokes helped you with advice, as they are a pretty good bunch.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Well done Wayne, the Grey Ghost delivers the goods mate 8)


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Well done mate thats a great looking fish,good to see you slayed the waves
Clarkey


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Wayne great report mate and congratulations on blooding the ski and taming the waves , nah , you never really tame them just work with them , secret in having skis in the surf is agression , never be timid , once you make up your mind , you go and dont let up , never stop just go for it , ahhhhhh now thats a lovely new member to Ski Patrol and another Stealth , but mind you , i'm not biased , not bloody much


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Baz, even we tupperware paddlers can appreciate a nice piece of glass mate 8) they really are works of art.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Very well done on a special first fish, and points for backing up for another go! cheers, Dave.


----------



## action1974 (Sep 3, 2008)

Its beginning to look like 'get a stealth, catch a mackeral'. Good selling point. I'm sold. Great report and the conditions looked great from other post.....


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Well done Wayne..good to see the early starts are worth it!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice one Wayne... Looks like the stealths are getting among them - What about Mattayogi? Has he popped the 2010 cherry yet? I still reckon Ant is the link.
I got 2 yesterday - This in the AM session and one in the Arvo:


----------



## Tbone (Mar 17, 2009)

Well done Wayne! Good to see you up extra early on a school day,
wish I had that motivation but I struggle to get up in time for work now.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Well done Wayne. A nice spottie to start blood the new yak. (if you're ever overloaded with fish and want to give some away I'll stick my hand in the air!) :lol:


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Way to go Wayne, Well done Mate

Cheers


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Wayne.

Well done mate! and congrats on the new ski.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Wayne, 
Nice fish and ski. Guess the Bass will be pleased you're now onto Mackerel.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Mackeral for now John. I'll get back into bass once the rivers clear and it gets cold enough to head back to Wivenhoe.

Mick - Good to see you still cruise the forum every now and then.

I had another good session this morning too. 3 spotties, one went 102cms!!!!!


----------



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

Great mac mate!!


----------

